# Eggplant Misoyaki - Question



## mish (Oct 27, 2005)

I would like to try this recipe, but I am not familiar with dashi. Can anyone fill me in as to what it tastes like and where to find it? Also, is the taste and texture different in japanese eggplants? The pic looks sooo good. TIA


*eggplant misoyaki *

5-6 small japanese eggplants
1 Tablespoon sugar
2 Tablespoons mirin
1 Tablespoon sake
1-4 Tablespoons dashi
2 1/2 Tablespoons light miso (smaller amount if using a darker, saltier miso)
sesame seed oil

you can prepare the eggplant in one of two ways: either grilled/broiled or cut into rings and sauteed. if you want to retain the shape of the eggplant, as pictured, cut each eggplant in half, brush with sesame seed oil, and broil or grill until tender. while the eggplant is grilling prepare the sauce.

if you choose not to broil/grill the eggplant simply cut into one inch rings. you may also make this dish using the larger variety (globe) of eggplant but be sure to peel most of the skin off, cut into 1 inch cubes, salt and drain in a colander, _rinsing _before cooking. this is important unless you (1) like a salt lick, or (2) seeking a high blood pressure related heart attack, or (3) really _want _to bloat up until you can't button up your pants. heat a frying pan and add 1-2 Tablespoons sesame seed oil. add eggplant and saute until tender, adding a bit of water now and then if necessary. when i am feeling gross and in need of avoiding oil, i "steam fry" my eggplant with small additions of water now and then.

mix the sugar, mirin, sake, miso and dashi (or water) together in a small bowl and add directly to the frying pan. continue cooking until the sauce thickens slightly. remove from heat and serve.

if you've broiled your eggplant, place the sauce ingredients in a small sauce pan and heat until boiling. simmer for just a few minutes until the sauce thickens slightly and carmelizes a bit. remove from heat and pour over prepared eggplants. 

garnish with minced green onion.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2005)

MIsh,

I've no clue about dashi, but, I can tell you the taste and texture of the Japanese eggplant if just like the large round globe eggplant...I use it sometimes when the larger is not in good shape when I'm buying...I hope someone can fill you in on Dashi,,I'm curious now  
kadesma


----------



## mish (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you, Kads.  I'm also curious about miso.  I adore miso soup.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 27, 2005)

Dashi (出汁) is one of several simple soup stocks considered fundamental to Japanese cooking. The most common form of dashi is a simple broth or stock made by heating kelp (konbu) and katsuobushi (flakes of dried bonito) in water and then straining the resultant liquid. Dashi forms the base for miso soup, Japanese noodle broth, and many Japanese simmering liquids. Fresh dashi made from kelp and katsuobushi is rare today, even in Japan. Most people use granulated or liquid instant substitutes.

Other kinds of dashi stock are made by soaking kelp, shiitake, or niboshi in water for many hours or heating them in water nearly to boiling and then straining the resultant broth. Kelp stock or konbu dashi is made by soaking kelp, or sea tangle, in water. Shiitake dashi stock is made by soaking dried shiitake mushrooms in water. Niboshi dashi stock is made by soaking small dried sardines (after pinching off their heads and entrails) in water.

Other important Japanese flavors include shoyu, mirin, rice vinegar, miso, and sake


Miso (Japanese: 味噌) is a thick paste made by fermenting soybeans with kōji (麹, Aspergillus oryzae) and sea salt. Often grains and sometimes other ingredients are added. It tastes salty and, depending on the type of grain used as well as fermentation time, more or less sweet.

Miso soup is wonderful if you have a hangover or if you are sick.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 28, 2005)

Japanese eggplants are usually sweeter and have a more mild finish than the more common round eggplants that you see in the stores. If you not confident about using, or don't want to use the dashi you can ommit it. This misoyaki recipe is much different that what I use. Usually, you'll first marinate the meat, fish, etc. first and then pan sear or grill it so it's gets a dark, dark caramelization. I use this recipe, courtesy of Roy Yamaguchi:

*Miso Marinade* 

1 cup Sake 
1 cup Mirin 
1/2 lb Sugar 
1/2 lb Miso


----------



## mish (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you,  Wasabi and ironchef.


----------

